# Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?



## Norbert63 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

für mich war ja eigentlich immer alles nur __ Schilf, was ich im Teich hatte, aber nun weiß ich es besser . Es ist kein Schilf sondern Gelbe __ Schwertlilien und dazu hätte ich eine Frage:

Schneidet Ihr dieses im Herbst zurück? Und wenn, wieviel?

Ich habe es sonst nie gemacht, hatte aber immer sehr viele abgestorbene Blätter/Pflanzenreste im alten Teich.

Am 17.04 sah es noch so aus
 

und heute so
 

Die Pflanzen sind ganz schön gewachsen


Gruss
Norbert

PS: Die Schwertlilien fangen nun langsam an zu blühen


----------



## danyvet (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Norbert!

Ich habe meine bisher immer im Herbst zurückgeschnitten, bis knapp über der Wasseroberfläche (hab mir erhofft, dass die Samen austreiben...).
Heuer will ich versuchen, sie erst im Frühjahr zu schneiden, denn ich konnte bei meinen "Land-__ Schwertlilien" (lila) beobachten, dass jene, die ich im Herbst zurückgeschnitten hab, jetzt keine bis kaum Knospen haben. Jene, die ich stehen ließ und erst im Frühjahr zurückgeschnitten hab, haben ganz viele Knospen. Genauso war es auch im Jahr davor. Vielleicht gilt das ja für die __ Sumpfschwertlilien auch?


----------



## waterman (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?*

Hallo,
ich schneide nach der Blüte die Fruchtstände samt Stil ab und habe jedes Jahr mehr Blüten.
Die Blätter schneide ich im HErbst 20 cm über Wasser ab. Im zeitigen Frühjahr so tief wie möglich (ohne die neuen Triebe zu zerstören)
Gruß
Wil
(Hier am Rhein blüht die Gelbe __ Schwertlilie schon seit drei Wochen)


----------



## pema (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Norbert,
ich schneide alles braune - egal ob zu Wasser oder zu Land - erst im Frühjahr ab. Dann, wenn die neuen Triebe rauskommen. Ob das nun aus teichökölogischer Sicht sinnvoll ist...keine Ahnung. Aber die Insekten freuen sich, einen Ort zum überwintern zu haben und die Vögel freuen sich, in meinen Beeten und an meinem Teich auch bei Frost noch eine Jagdmöglichkeit zu finden:evil
petra


----------



## Norbert63 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?*

Hallo,

also hält es jeder anders, anscheind muß die Sumpfschwertlilie nicht zurück geschnitten werden, mal sehen was ich später mache, aber ich werde davon berichten.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?*

Moin Norbert,

im Prinzip ist es egal, du machst da nicht viel falsch.

Aus optischem Sinne schneide ich sie im Herbst auch immer ab, habe sie allerdings auch schonmal vergessen abzuschneiden und dann halt im Frühjahr die kaputten Triebe einfach entfernt!


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?*

Hi,

ich mach es wie Petra - erst im Frühjahr, weil es für viele Insekten und Vögel wichtig ist und auch viele Gräser die alten Halme als Winterschutz benötigen.

Bei den __ Schwertlilien fisch ich nur die im Wasser liegenden Blätter raus.


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?*

Servus

Mach es genauso wie Christine ...


----------



## Andreas 1 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?*

Hallo , ich mache es auch im Frühjahr .
mfg.Andreas


----------



## danyvet (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?*



Norbert63 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also hält es jeder anders, anscheind muß die Sumpfschwertlilie nicht zurück geschnitten werden, mal sehen was ich später mache, aber ich werde davon berichten.
> 
> ...



MÜSSEN sicher nicht, weil, in der Natur schneidet sie auch niemand zurück


----------



## Springmaus (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?*

_Hallo,

bei mir sind einige umgeknickt  warum auch immer ?!

Soll ich die jetzt abschneiden oder so lassen wie die jetzt sind und abwarten bis zum Herbst

und dann abschneiden.?  _


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?*

Hi, abgeknicktes schneide ich gleich ab, an der Knickstelle, der Rest darf bleiben


----------



## Springmaus (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sumpfschwertlilie Gelb zurückschneiden?*

_Hallo,

OK vielen Dank das werd ich dann Morgen erledigen._


----------

